# R3 or R5



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggest problem deciding which one of these 2 bikes to get, I know I will be happy either way.

The next bike I purchase I will be keeping for a long time do I fork out the extra $$$$ for r5 or do I get a set of decent wheels for r3.

Is there a big difference in the two?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Social racer said:


> Biggest problem deciding which one of these 2 bikes to get, I know I will be happy either way.
> 
> The next bike I purchase I will be keeping for a long time do I fork out the extra $$$$ for r5 or do I get a set of decent wheels for r3.
> 
> Is there a big difference in the two?


I can't imagine that the R5 is worth more than twice as much as the R3 unless you're racing.

I went with the R3, then upgraded the wheels, and still have an extra $2k in my pocket.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

To my knowledge, the only difference is weight. I have an R3 with upgraded wheels and I am 100% happy. It's all what is important to you but I think you'll be happy either way...good luck!


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

I used to have the r3 now i have the r5, stiffer lighter i really love it IMO worths the extra money but the r3 its an excellent bike for the price


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a 2009 R3SL and a 2011 R5. They are both quite similar frankly. The R5 rides a little harsher. Other than that I'd be hard pressed to tell them apart in a blind test (which I'm not about to try!)


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

I found a 2011 R3 team (red) a few weeks ago at the LBS, for a nice discount. The bike easily exceeds my skill level, so the choice was a no brainer for me. I test rode the 2012 R5 with the same components and honestly could not tell any difference. With the heavy fulcrum 7's on both.......the R3 weighed 15.8 lbs and the R5 15.7 (both without pedals). However, a more experienced rider may see things much differently......good luck!!!!


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the response after a lot of thought I am going to get the r3 I have been riding a friends bike that runs ultegra components tossing up between that and red.


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

Good for you, I am sure you will be very happy. I don't want to start a Sram vs Shimano thread because both are great, if you haven't tried Red yet and you have the opportunity to then I would so that you can compare. Otherwise, ultegra is good stuff and you really can't go wrong.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Main difference between the R3 and R5 frame-wise is the weight. Rest is made up by the components. The majority of the Garmin team rides the R3 when needed. Unless your a higher profile climber like Danielson, VdV, Hesjedal...then your on the R5 CA.

Copied off the Cervelo site:

"UPGRADES FROM THE R3

Lighter"


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I rode both on the same day a month or so back and then rode a R5 VWD and S5 base the same day a week or so later (or something like that). I am no expert, but I couldn't tell the difference between the R3 Team and the R5 other than weight (and the R3 is more than plenty light for the average cyclist). I actually felt like the R3 might be a little smoother ride and I ended up going with it since there is no way I could justify the extra cash after the test. I even went with the base R3 because I think it has everything I want/need and yet it is such an excellent value for what you get IMO (in comparison to the other R Series bikes).


----------

